# Anyone order the CF side mirror?



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

I did not see it as an option in Audiusa.com but I really want it!


----------



## Akenmaat (Jul 29, 2007)

Those, the OLED tails, and the CF engine cover are things I'm going to be looking into at the dealer as soon as my car gets delivered. Hopefully they'll be able to order them as replacement parts, even if they have to come from Germany.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Akenmaat said:


> Those, the OLED tails, and the CF engine cover are things I'm going to be looking into at the dealer as soon as my car gets delivered. Hopefully they'll be able to order them as replacement parts, even if they have to come from Germany.



I see the OLED tails are no longer an option on the Audi Canada site and when I ordered mine it said beside the OLED option "Limited availability". They were an expensive option on my build sheet ($1200) so I can't see them being cheap. There were also a few things that weren't available in the packages I ordered (Audi.ca) such as the Carbon mirror covers and Carbon engine covers so I too hope the dealership can source these parts. I am also very interested in seeing the "Audi Sport" parts, especially the wheels.


----------



## Akenmaat (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah the CF mirrors weren't an option on US models at all, so that is one point of concern I have about ordering them as "replacement" parts. The CF engine cover and OLED tails were available for the US, but only as part of the $6000 Dynamic Plus Package with the CF brake rotors, fixed suspension, "Direct TPMS" - don't really know what that is, and a rev limiter increase. I suspect that, in addition to being able to thematically call it a track package, Audi was obfuscating a bit of the prices on items that weren't selling well separately in other markets. The rev limiter increase would have cost them nothing and the fixed suspension may have actually saved them money to help offset some of the costs of the CF rotors and the OLED tails. Unfortunately for me, that meant not getting the CF engine cover, OLED tails, TPMS, and rev limiter, because I didn't want the fixed suspension or front-only CF rotors. While $1200 isn't cheap, I would have picked that option if it didn't require getting parts I didn't want.

I'm with you on the Audi Sport stuff. The wheels and CF strut brace in particular. My only concern is cost. Wheels that light are typically really expensive. But until I see pricing for these, I've put my other plans for wheels/tires on hold.


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ive been hounding my Audi/VW sources to find out if the AudiSport kit was coming...My VW guy knew about it but couldn't find anything in the system (he's an AUDI owner also) and the guys at my Audi dealership didn't have a clue what I was talking about until I sent them the link and then they simply replied, "Not available in Canada" which seamed like a low hanging fruit kind of an answer. I have to go in and see the dealer Principal next week so I'll throw it into his hands to investigate, he's very much a pitbull with this kind of thing and doesnt have any problems calling Audi Canada direct while I'm sitting there with him...TBC.


----------

